# Any Upcoming Southern CA. Classic Bicycle Shows & Swap Meets?



## brad (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello All,
Is anyone aware of any good bicycle specific shows / swaps or other venues of that nature coming up in the So. CA. area? We’re in Orange County and willing to travel somewhat. Perhaps one hundred miles or so.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2010)

Check the Cyclone Coaster site in my signature. We'll be having a swap in the next couple months I'm sure...


----------



## brad (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks! 
Looks like fun rides and nice meets. See you there!
Brad


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds good Brad any idea what you will be riding?


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 12, 2010)

Just because you asked...and since we would have had two before summer, the powers that be are looking into a possible swap before the weather gets too hot. Date and location to be named later...


----------



## bikergirl (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't wait for a swap meet here in So. Calif.!!!! Hoping to find a bike to ride at Cyclone Coaster.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 13, 2010)

I am sure just the idea that you're looking will open the flood gates directly...seems everybody there has at least a bike or two for sale...can I interest you in a prewar Mercury made Elgin w/tank? See, the offers are starting already...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 14, 2010)

bikergirl said:


> Can't wait for a swap meet here in So. Calif.!!!! Hoping to find a bike to ride at Cyclone Coaster.




In the mean time come out and ride one of your 80's cruisers or other. All makes, models and years welcome. BTW are you set on a boys bike or open to girls bikes? I do have a girls 36 schwinn for sale


----------

